# Old fashioned sanded skip trowelling.



## Mach2 (Nov 16, 2021)

Does anyone know what mesh of sand to use for this kind of skip trowelling?


----------



## micahmye (Jan 19, 2017)

I can’t see your picture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

any you want


----------

